# Breeder Applications and Follow Up



## JJ❤cavaliers (Mar 24, 2021)

So, a few weeks ago, we filled out an application for this breeder: Evesham Cavaliers. I really like what I've heard of them so far, which is why I chose them in particular. I know breeders are really busy right now, and I don't want to sound annoying or pestering, but I haven't heard back from them. Would you all say this is pretty normal, and that if I wait a bit I'll hear back from them? And if I should write an email to them to follow up, what should I say? 

Thanks!


----------



## EVpoodle (Sep 25, 2018)

I would call them if that is an option as a lot of breeders do not respond to emails. In regards to what to say hopefully someone else will weigh in with more experience.


----------



## Rose n Poos (Sep 22, 2017)

You may have it but I found a phone number here 









Find a Breeder | Cavalier King Charles Spaniel Club


The CKCSC, USA, does not endorse or recommend any Breeder, nor make any representation about a Breeder listed below. It is the responsibility of each prospective Buyer when contacting Breeders to verify pertinent information as well as to assess the advisability of entering into a contract with...




ckcsc.org





Her website mentions that she's a member of the CKCSC so I looked that up. 

Phone call intro or voice mail:

"Hi, my name is *_*. I completed and sent the Puppy Application form recently. I'm very excited about the possibility of getting a pup from you. I've read such good things about you and your pups.
(If live conversation). Do you have some time now to speak with me about your Cav's? 

(if voice mail) My phone number is *____*, my email is *_*. I'll send a brief follow up email too. I hope to hear from you soon. 

If you have the opportunity to speak on the phone, start by asking her what she'd like to know about you, if she hasn't already started with questions or comments. 

If email, just a brief note about what you like about her dogs and what kind of life you'll give the pup.


----------



## JJ❤cavaliers (Mar 24, 2021)

Thank you @Rose n Poos!


----------

